# Need help please !



## Aaron2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Need assistance with Movie Catalog*

Hey all,


I have looked everywhere to find a FREEWARE software that creates a movie database catalog.. I don't know on what software is the best and easy to use, i'm a total rookie when it comes to this.. if anyone can please help me out and guide me into the correct direction, that would be great..


So if any of my friends/family, asked me on what movies i have in my collection then i can hopefully use a movie catalog database that i can send to them via website or a link..






THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Need assistance with Movie Catalog*

let me know what you find out....I have an extensive library as well. I just cant be bothered to go and look for it.


----------



## dorksville (Sep 13, 2019)

*Re: Need assistance with Movie Catalog*

Well what you could do is use command prompt and do something like 



dir F:\movies /S/B >listmovies.txt 



then export it to a excel spreadsheet or use mysql and a basic php script to make a catalog ? 



Not the cleanest method I know but I automatically categorise the movies that I have collected and use a basic php script.


----------



## Aaron2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Good day everyone,


I'm trying if find a FREE software that can help me build a movie catalog from my own movie collection that i have on my hard drives... I've looked pretty much everywhere online, and i'm stuck.. So i thought that i would come on here and see if there is anyone on here that can please help me out with this..?




or even how to build a catalog that i can show to my friends that is totally private and both very easy to use..




HUGE THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Google is your friend....have you tried researching this yourself before asking others to do your research for you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A simple searh will turn up a fair number of possibles you have to choose what suits you https://www.google.com/search?clien.....0.2..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.iN8gMpIM2OM


----------



## Aaron2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

been there done that trust me i have..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That only tells us you have looked not why you have rejected the software, just remember you have to try a lot of duds before you find the one that fits your criteria.
Please keep in mind any free sotware is likely to come with restrictions ie limited number of things you can add.


----------



## Aaron2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

joeten said:


> That only tells us you have looked not why you have rejected the software, just remember you have to try a lot of duds before you find the one that fits your criteria.
> Please keep in mind any free sotware is likely to come with restrictions ie limited number of things you can add.





I also have tried all of them... none of them is what i'm looking for


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then it may be you need to consider looking at using some paid product which may have a trial period, in the meantime you can also look over these https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=Free+video+catalogue+software


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind paying for one that has an option of a picture input to load movie title and information. I have a very big video library.....VHS, camcorder tapes, DVD and Bluray DVD's. 

Take a picture, drag to a specified window and wallah.....all said and done, nice and neat.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Aaron2020 said:


> I also have tried all of them... none of them is what i'm looking for


All of them? There are hundreds or maybe 50 :grin:. What feature do you need that you haven't found? Please explain in detail.


----------



## Aaron2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Corday said:


> All of them? There are hundreds or maybe 50 :grin:. What feature do you need that you haven't found? Please explain in detail.





Okay, well first off I do NOT own the actual DVD's i have them ALL copied onto my hard drive I have like well over 14,000. I just need a good FREE easy to use software that i can load just titles and it puts them into a database like excel or something just with the titles of the movies.. not the actual movie files......


You know like for example what people have for there music that people can see what you kind of music they have? something like that but only for movies.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Aaron2020 said:


> Okay, well first off I do NOT own the actual DVD's i have them ALL copied onto my hard drive I have like well over 14,000. I just need a good FREE easy to use software that i can load just titles and it puts them into a database like excel or something just with the titles of the movies.. not the actual movie files......
> 
> 
> You know like for example what people have for there music that people can see what you kind of music they have? something like that but only for movies.


If titles is all you care about, why use other software to populate them in Excel when you could just use Excel for the same? If you want software that will also retrieve additional information from internet sources, like cover arts, plot, genre, actors etc, then the links provided before have more than enough choices to choose from. If NONE of them does what you want, and I don't believe you've tried them all, then you had better get started on creating that Excel catalog to your liking. The simplest I've seen is a single workbook with tabs for each genre and two columns; one for title and one for the year of release.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Need assistance with Movie Catalog*

The more important question would be what do you want/need the software to do.

There are low tech solutions, as noted above, to simply get a list.

In any case, I used DVD Profiler for many years (not free). But very nice software.

Take a gander here: https://lifehacker.com/five-best-movie-cataloging-tools-5153795


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is 2 threads I merged and is a perfect example of why a person seeking a solution should not double post. Just confuses the issue. Aaron2020 has been "advised".


----------

